# JavaMail, Was versteht sich unter der CDDL Lizenz



## Luma (9. Sep 2006)

Hio.
Ich plane eine Art Web-Formular auf Basis von Java zu machen in Form eines Applets zu machen. Nichts besonderes, ein paar Textfelder + Button und fertig. Wenn man das Formular ausgefüllt hat, so soll es auch an ein E-Mail Adresse verschickt werden. Dafür gibts ja JavaMail. Da das Formular in gewerblichen Umfeld zum Einsatz kommt muss man ja ganz besonders auf die Lizenz Acht geben. Die JavaMail API steht unter der CDDL (COMMON DEVELOPMENT AND DISTRIBUTION LICENSE). Hier https://glassfish.dev.java.net/public/CDDLv1.0.html findet man diese Lizenz. Leider versteh ich nur Bahnhof, wenn ich das durchlese .
Wie ist denn diese CDDL aufgebaut? Ist diese genauso frei verwendbar für den gewerblichen/kommerziellen Einsatz wie Java SE?


Gruß
Lutz


----------



## Luma (19. Sep 2006)

Weiß denn wirklich keiner bescheid?


----------



## SamHotte (19. Sep 2006)

In der c't gab's in Heft 1/2002 einen Vergleichsbericht über Open-Source-Lizenzen. Ist aber leider nicht online, vllt. hat ihn ja jemand?


----------



## foobar (19. Sep 2006)

@Luma was genau willst du denn wissen? Geht es dir um Kompatibilität zu anderen Lizenzen?


----------



## Luma (20. Sep 2006)

Nein. Es geht mir darum, ob ich die API die unter der CDDL steht auch im kommerziellen Umfeld nutzen kann.

Gruß
Lutz


----------



## Bartleby (16. Apr 2009)

Ich hole noch mal den alten Thread hoch, da ich gerade vor der gleichen Frage stehe:

Kann ich eine Library, die unter der CDDL lizensiert ist, unverändert in einem kommerziellen Produkt verwenden?

In meinem Fall geht es um den ColorPicker, den ich gern in einem kommerziellen Produkt verwenden würde. Allerdings verwirren mich die CDDL-Lizenzbestimmungen  mehr als das sie Klarheit bringen :-(


----------



## MiDniGG (16. Apr 2009)

Bartleby hat gesagt.:


> Ich hole noch mal den alten Thread hoch, da ich gerade vor der gleichen Frage stehe:
> 
> Kann ich eine Library, die unter der CDDL lizensiert ist, unverändert in einem kommerziellen Produkt verwenden?
> 
> In meinem Fall geht es um den ColorPicker, den ich gern in einem kommerziellen Produkt verwenden würde. Allerdings verwirren mich die CDDL-Lizenzbestimmungen  mehr als das sie Klarheit bringen :-(



Hm. Versteh das jetzt auf die Schnelle auch nicht :-D Aber du kannst ja dem Entwickler (timboudreau@dev.java.net) mal ne Mail schreiben wie das mit der kommerziellen Weiterverwendung aussieht... 
Hilft das evtl. noch? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Development_and_Distribution_License


----------

